# My Lakers Christmas Tree



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not yet finished, but yeah...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job so far, Basel. :greatjob:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn you have 80's carpet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't know how to react to this.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is very disturbing. I hope a photo of you sitting naked on that carpet in front of the tree isn't up next.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

That is Awesome!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:wtf: Why is it disturbing? Someone got it as a gift for me so I went ahead and decorated it. It's awesome.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Any progress made yet, Basel?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not yet. But maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

What are you going to put on the top of your tree?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Tom said:


> What are you going to put on the top of your tree?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

is that wallpaper?!?


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Badass, where can I get me something like this?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is what wallpaper?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Badass, where can I get me something like this?


Baselworld... and no where else.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

What a Basel thing to do.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hmmmm Basel, what u up to?

:thinking:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I still want to get a couple more things for it and something to put on the top but I haven't really had time to look lately. I'll get to it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

You lazy beeyotch!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A basketball Ornament of some kind would work on the top of tree in place of a star. Or an ornament of the letters LA. Of course get some vintage cassettes/cds of Chick Hearn doing some Lakers games playing in place of traditional Christmas background music.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where am I going to find a basketball ornament or the letters LA?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:boohoo:


----------

